# Bear Meat



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Talked to a local who had ground bear meat...said it was 
great, similar to ground beef tasting. I tried bear roast and
steaks. It's good from an agricultural bear.
How do you prepare your bear meat?


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

As pork..think worms potential


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Obviously....well cooked.
...and not from a garbage dump eater.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Makes the best chili, tacos are good too....James


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Don't laugh... rare meat eater sometimes risk their lives... seen it. So this being public just wanted to warn folks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*Bear Sausage

*5 Feet medium hog casings
4 lb Bear meat, trimmed of all fat, cubed
1 lb Pork fat, cubed
2 1/2 ts Salt
2 ts Black pepper
1 ts Celery seed
1/2 ts Dried thyme leaves
1/2 ts Dried svory
1/2 c Dry red wine


Prepare casings. Combine ingredients and grind through the coarse disk. Grind through the fine disk, stuff casings, and tie off into 3" links. Age in the refrigerator for two days. Cook as for fesh pork sausage. 



I have used this one for bear and no casings needed.

 VENISON SUMMER SAUSAGE

4 lbs. ground venison
1/4 c. quick curing salt
1/8 tsp. minced garlic
1 tbsp. mustard seed
1 1/2 tbsp. black pepper
1 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. sugar
Mix thoroughly; chill overnight. Next day add 1 tablespoon liquid smoke. Mix thoroughly. Shape into 2 logs. Bake on cookie sheet 1 hour at 300 degrees. Do not over bake.



I am sure these would be as good too.

 HOMEMADE SUMMER SAUSAGE

2 lbs. lean ground beef
1 tbsp. Morton's Tender Quick
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1/4 tsp. mustard seed
1 c. water
2 tsp. noniodized (pickling) salt
1/4 tsp. onion salt
2 tbsp. liquid smoke
Dissolve Tender Quick and any additional salt in the water and mix well with meat. Sprinkle remaining ingredients over surface of meat. Mix all ingredients well. Shape into 2 (2" diameter) rolls. Wrap tightly in foil (shiny side in) and twist ends up. Put in refrigerator to cure for 24 hours. Poke holes with fork on all sides of foil. Place on broiler pan rack with broiler pan half filled with water. Bake at 300 degrees for 2 hours. Unwrap, cool and refrigerate. May be frozen a short time without deterioration. Slice to serve.



HOMEMADE SALAMI

5 lb. ground beef
2 1/2 tbsp. liquid smoke
2 1/2 tbsp. mustard seed
2 1/2 tbsp. Morton's Quick Tender salt
2 1/2 tbsp. garlic salt
Mix together well and refrigerate for 4 days covered in a glass bowl. Mix well each day. Form into several rolls and put on rack and cook in warm oven (150 to 160 degrees) for nine hours. Refrigerate. May be frozen.



 Al


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Bear sausage sounds great...around here
Black bear feed in the agriculture zone on good
meat conversion foods compared to the bush bears
away from the ag zone....this time of year gorge on 
wild plums, crabapples and such....got one hanging
around nearby in the bush I seen the poop full of oats.
He probably has his eye on the loaded crabapple trees....
might be grinding some bear burger to add to the homestead 
freezer camp.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I found this pork breakfast sausage recipe I think would work with bear but add some pork fat if the bear meat is dry and lean.


2 pounds pork butt (2 1/2 pounds with bone), diced into 1/4-inch pieces
*1/2 pound fat back, diced into 1/4-inch pieces
*2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 1/2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh sage leaves
2 teaspoons finely chopped fresh thyme leaves
1/2 teaspoon finely chopped fresh rosemary leaves
1 tablespoon light brown sugar
1/2 teaspoon fresh grated nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes

Combine diced pork with all other ingredients and chill for 1 hour. Using the fine blade of a grinder, grind the pork. Form into 1-inch rounds. Refrigerate and use within 1 week or freeze for up to 3 months. For immediate use, saute patties over medium-low heat in a non-stick pan. Saute until brown and cooked through, approximately 10 to 15 minutes.

 Al


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

kasilofhome said:


> Don't laugh... rare meat eater sometimes risk their lives... seen it. So this being public just wanted to warn folks.


Yuppers! Bear and pork are not cooked like beef in this house.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

AL i'm guessing 92/8 or 90/10 for the lean ground beef?


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Guy locally says bear meat has enough fat in it to grind
without adding pork fat....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some feel the bear fat has a taste they can do with out. If you don't mind the flavor of bear fat then by all means keep it pure.
My Venison is 100% pure venison I do not add beef of pork to it.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

My venison is the same.
Had Bear meat once and did not care for it, but would try it again. I know that with game everything from the time it hits the ground till it hits the plate effect flavor.

As far as pork ( or probably Bear) goes, people overcook the heck out of it. If you're afraid of worms I was told all you have to do is raise the internal temperature to 135 degrees for ten minutes. That is still pretty raw. A little pink in pork sure adds to the flavor and cutability.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It's good from an agricultural bear.


Bears are Omnivores, so they all eat everything they can get.

There's no difference in them eating "sun ripened Possum" or the leftovers from the local Burger King.

It all gets converted to bear meat

The world record Black Bear (880 pounds) was an "agricultural bear" that was eating carcasses from a hog farm on a regular basis


----------

